# ohio river 11/9



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

Fished the river last night from 11-230 limited out ended up with this nice walleye just click on photos to see the bigger pic


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice Eye! What part of the river did you fish?


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

Hannibal Pool


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Sure Is!!!!

Good lookin eye at that.

Congrats!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Very nice eye.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice Fish!! I'll be down this weekeend to see ya.


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone goodday ill see ya when you get here ive only been waiting for ya but have not seen you yet.


----------



## smellmyfinger (Apr 30, 2008)

AAAAAAAAHHHHHGGGHHHH!!!!!! my eyes !!!!!!!!!


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Just got back and got one about that size too. It might be smaller though but it was nice and had the attention of everyone there.

Bite was rather slow today.

Thanks JK1912!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Nice Eye! Congratz


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

thats a sweet walleye jk


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

by the way, wheres hannibal pool


----------

